# ATI Treiber stürzt ab



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

hey leute, 

hab seit mehreren wochen schon ein problem mit den neuen ati treibern. 
beispiel: ich spiele css, auf einmal bleibt das bild hängen, es wird schwarz, nach einigen sekunden gehts wieder... mh.. das passiert des öfteren mal. das gleiche problem beim neuen call of duty, nur da passierts alle paar minuten oder gar sekunden!!!!!

aufn desktop kommt unten in der startleiste dann eine fehlermeldung. "anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt!"  

es kam auch zu problemen bei der installation. es wurde kein catalyst control center installiert. während der installation wurde der bildschirm nicht abgeschaltet und die installation ging recht flott. nach der installation wurde mit gesagt das es zu problemen kam. im fehlerprotokoll stehen aber keine drin... 

hab grafikkarte und alles schon deinstalliert und wieder neu sinatlliert. bringt alles nix.. was ist da los?

achso. ich hab ne ati radeon 4870 von powercolor 512 mb. und vista 32 bit.


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

ich hab hier mal das fehlerprotokoll:

file:///C:/Program Files/ATI/CIM/Reports/Report.xml


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

also erstens bringt eine verlinkung zum speicherort auf deinem rechner garnichts 

zum zweiten hört sich das für mich nach einem temperaturproblem an.



installiere eine entsprechende ati software um dir mal die temperaturen genauer anzusehen wenn die karte unter last läuft...

anders gehts auch...

öffne deine gehäuse seite und stell einen ventilator neben den rechner... ist das problem dann weg brauchst du eine bessere gehäuse lüftung


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

mmh.. hab ich auch schon vermutet. als es damals noch ging das ccc war die temperatur beim gta spielen glaub ich ca.... *überleg* 60-70 grad -.-

aber warum kann ich denn das ccc nich installieren?

und ich würde sagen es ist erst seitdem die neuen treiber mit direct x11 draußen sind...  ka.. mit den bugs hat es ati ja zur zeit..


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3816816/Unbenannt-1.jpg.html]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]

hier is mal das protokoll.. hätt ja klappen können mit dem link ^^


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

hab jetzt auch nochmal bei google bissl gesucht und gelesen. viele haben nen ähnliches problem.. nur bei den meisten stürzt das ganze schon aufn desktop ab und verursacht bildfehler... -.-


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

hast das komplette ati softwarepaket aber runter geschmissen bevor das neue installiert hast?


http://www.ati-forum.de/allgemein/downloads/tools/1282-driver-cleaner-pro-pe/


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

mmh... weiß nich genau ob das alles entfernt wurde.. 

ich werd das morgen mal durchlaufen lassen, gehäuse vom dreck entfernen. danke dass de dir die mühe gemacht hast. aber heut abend hab ich keine lust mehr


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

hehe, thread X zum thema ^^ hab ich seit 9.9 (und meinem neuen rechner unter win7 rc und später prof jeweils 64bit).

es hat NIX mit überhitzung zu tun (bei mir), wie in diversen andren threads schon zig mal erklärt. mit dem 9.10 wars so gut wie ausgerottet, mit dem 9.11er isses wieder da. passiert völlig zufällig im desktop oder in games. hab auch ne 4870 von powercolor mit 1gb. unter win xp läuft alles prima, im win7 nur probleme. temp liegt bei 48° im idle oder 63 rum unter last - völlig im rahmen ^^

falls irgendwer von euch ma ne lösung findet, wär ich begeistert >< ps: editbutton bitte "häufiger" benutzen *g* mehrfach posts in kurzer folge sind ungern gesehn hier.


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

mmh.. also 9.10 wieder installieren?


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

is zumindest meine konsequenz daraus. nu wollt ich mich aber au erst nochma informieren, wie das gründliche entfernen des alten treibers gemacht wird un da war ich bisher zu faul zu un nutz einfach mein xp grad wieder ^^


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

mmh.. irgendwas is da faul. hab jetzt den cleaner benutzt. das ati zeugs runtergeschmissen und denn erstmm 9.10 wieder installiert.. vor dem installieren stand nicht einmal das CCC zur auswahl.. -.- naja und installliert ist es erst gar nicht....


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

hab jetzt auch nochmal geguckt ob das treiber problem vielleicht trotzdem gelöst ist. aber nix da. alles beim alten. obwohl ich alles runtergschmissen hab was nach treiber aussieht und das installiert habe.... bis auf das ccc was er nicht mit drauf gepackt hat.. -.-


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

keiner nich noch eine idee?

hab eigentlich keine lust das ganze system neu zu installieren.. -.-


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

ok. jetzt hab ich wiedermal alles runtergeschmissen. mit grafikkarte über den geräte manager deinstalliert bishin zum treiber entfernen durch driver cleaner...

danach nen alten treiber wieder installiert.. 9.4 heißt er. und wieder nix. hab hier mal nen bild vor der installation. ich konnte nur diese paar komponenten auswählen. -.- kein ccc und keine richtigen treiber....

danach dann noch ein bild von dem fehlerprotokoll..
so langsam glaub ich dass das nix mit den treibern zu tun hat... 

http://www3.pic-upload.de/02.12.09/x32noew33yod.jpg

http://www3.pic-upload.de/02.12.09/jffh53rygxkn.jpg


----------



## DarkMo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

das das ccc fehlrt hab ich auch schon oft hier gelesen, aber soweit ich mich erinner noch keine lösung dazu :/ vorallem ging es schonmal bei dir? und seit der deinstallation dann nich mehr oder wie? blöder mist da ^^


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

ja ja.. zum anfang als der rehcner neu war gutes dreiviertel jahr ging alles. 

is erst seitdem ich ständig die neuen treiber installiert hab.  naja egal. ich installier jetzt auch windows neu. wenns dann immernoch nicht geht.. naja denn is wohl was an der hardware im arsch ^^


----------



## amdintel (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*

mit dem Driver Clenaer haste es vielleicht verhunst ?
deinstallieren am besten immer mit dem ATI Tool allso aus der Install Routine, starte einfach das noch mal und versucht De.installieren geht


----------



## B[u]LLiT' (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ATI Treiber stürzt ab*



BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> zum zweiten hört sich das für mich nach einem temperaturproblem an.




so hab jetzt rausgefunden woran es lag. is wirklich die temperatur gewesen. hab jetzt beim cod spielen immer den lüfter auf 100% gehabt und kein einzigen absturz mehr erlebt...  

naja die nächste graka wird denn nich von powercolor sein, scheint wohl bei den teilen öfter zur überhitzung zu kommen. aber komisch dass der treiber sowas auch nicht von alleine regelt..


----------

